

Recent [Pinboard] Bounciness And When It Will Stop - timf
http://blog.pinboard.in/2012/06/recent_bounciness_and_when_it_will_stop/

======
wib
Really appreciate this developer's frank style combined with non-dickishness
(offering refunds etc.). An example for others.

